# Found a cool place to promote my business



## ladysunset (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi guys, like most of you I'm always looking for places to promote my photo business. A friend of mine pointed me to this new website for creative people called DewMo.com. I set up a portfolio there and they allow me to link to my personal website. They have other features too but just giving you guys the heads up. Also, they have a promotion going on for the first 100 new members. You get a lifetime pro account free. Heck free is good enough for me...Lol! Hope this was useful.

Toodles


----------

